# False bottom and keggle conversions



## emza0114 (3/11/13)

Hi AHBers

I've recently started BIAB but I'm finding that with my setup its just not working for me and I am looking for advice on both a keggle conversion and keg to mash tun conversion.

So I have several questions, firstly what is the best false bottom for a keg? I have seen the domed ones but I had two concerns with these: firstly, they all seem to require a silicon hose to attach to the tap, Im happy with this but I was concerned that this might cause issues if I decided to heat up the kettle whilst mashing? secondly, it seems that there would be a fair bit of dead space in the kettle or is there a way to get around this?

Could someone also point me in the direction of where I can get cheap weldless components to install into my keg for both the keggle and mash tun? 

cheers
Mark


----------



## TheWiggman (4/11/13)

I've only recently put my setup together so have limited experience. I can tell you though that most of your concerns aren't a worry and there are many options out there. 

Silicone tolerates very high temps and can easily handle boiling (consider you can now get baking trays made from silicone).

Dead space isn't too much of an issue to my knowledge, I haven't heard anyone complain about it. A lot of designs I've seen have a dip tube through a hole down to the bottom of the keg which completely eliminates this problem. Otherwise get a strainer or braided hose like I did from Gryphon Brewing (site sponser). Much cheaper and basic to install and clean. By the time you've sparged enough anyway you won't need the stuff at the bottom. 

For weldless fittings check out the site sponsors at the top of the page. There are many different options depending on what you want connected and how. I also used ibrew for their tap and fitting combos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emza0114 (4/11/13)

thanks, for the advice... my concern with the silicon was that since it is in contact with the metal close to the bottom it might actually be much hotter than the temperature of the wort.


----------



## Tex083 (28/11/13)

Don't stress about the silicone hose, can't remember the exact heat ratings but it's above 100c can't see it getting hotter than that. If it does you have cooked your mash


----------



## Wortgames (28/11/13)

I used a length of threaded brass pipe, going through the wall of the keg to the centre of the FB, then an elbow pointing down and more pipe passing through the false bottom and reaching into the bottom of the keg. It holds the FB down nice and tight against the bottom of the keg and it also syphons everything from the recess.

The only silicon needed is a couple of O-rings where it passes through the keg wall. If I can find a pic I'll post it.


----------



## MastersBrewery (28/11/13)

I have a 12" FB in my esky mash tun, works well, though I do note I have a small amount of grain make it's way to the kettle, hasn't caused any real dramas beer tastes good, if I was going to be real pedantic about it I would probably change to an SS braid available from gryphon brewing, end of the day I'm getting 80+ efficiency doing both singles and doubles on standard brews ( higher OG and everyone loses some points, also with wheat) . I note the grain getting past the FB is more likely than not due to my crush


----------

